# 

## silentscorpe

Witam.

Pracuję w branży już około 15 lat. Pracowałem i w polsce jak i za granicą jako hydraulik

Zastanawiam się nad własnym biznesem , dotacja z PUP i tym podobne . Ale wiele mnie zastanawia
Pracując w dowolnej lepszej firmie w polsce zarabiałem średnio w przedziale 12-14 zł/h  , pomocnik ma przeważnie około 10 zl /h
oczywiście mówię legalnie Zus , płatny urlop, chorobowe i tym podobne. Nie interesowało mnie nic po za pracą, narzędzia dawał mi pracodawca, materiały do pracy jakie tylko potrzebowałem też, dostawałem pomocnika , projekt ( lub też i nie) i miałem wykonać swoje. Większych uprawnień nie musiałem posiadać. Jestem po szkole zawodowej , profil hydraulik czy też instalator zwał jak zwał. Zastanawiam się jak ludzie prowadzą ten biznes w małych firmach że im się opłaca. Stawki są różne na przykładzie instalacji wod - kan średnio za punkt wody od 60 do 180 zł kanalizacja 50 zl. Bywają i tacy co robią za 60 zl wode + kan co jest dla mnie już wogule nie zrozumiałe. Przecież żeby zrobić taką instalacje trzeba dojechać ( koszta paliwa, naprawy samochodu , kupno samochodu) , mieć ludzi (wypłaty i zus) , mieć sprzęt ( nowy jak i stary nie raz psujący się)  w dodatku np dla 2-3 ludzi to są koszta nie małe, chorobowe, urlopy i tym podobne
Bywają roboty szybkie jak i bywają wymagające myślenia i czasu . Stare nowe /budownictwo
bywają firmy które zatrudniają ludzi na czarno ale na szczęscie sytuacja się zmienia. 
i tak dla przykładu szef wysyła na przebudowę łazienki 2 ludzi. wycięcie bruzd, wykucie, montaż instalacji, wyniesienie gruzu, przebicia , zaklejenie dziur po instalacji i tym podobne

powiedzmy mamy umywalkę woda + kan daje nam to 150 zl , wc daje nam to 100 zl , wanna 150, pralka 100 . wychodzi na tym około 500 zl
i teraz niech zapłaci za godzine pracy przykładowo 13 zl instalatorowi i 10 zl pomocnikowi. pal licho jak to jest nowa budowa ale jak jest już stara? często trzeba się dopinać i dopiero rozprowadzić instalacje, czasami nad czymś dłużej zastanowić. jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze to taką instalacje 2 ludzi wykona w 2 dni , licząc po 10 godzin mamy kwote  460 samego wynagrodzenia, a gdzie ZUS? a gdzie urlop , a gdzie amortyzacja a gdzie paliwo? na materiale na taką przykładową łazienke nie zarobi kokosów dostając spory rabat na hurtowni .

Na czym to wszystko polega? Jak firmy się utrzymują? czytałem na forach jak jakaś firma za punkt wody z kan  podałą cenę 180 zl netto to już ktoś mówił o jak drogo . Przecież trzeba wszystko policzyć nawet możliwość ew awarii bo nie ma ludzi nie omylnych a i jakość materiałów bywa różna 

Czy ktoś z szanownych kolegów może mi wyjaśnić na czym polega prowadzenie takiej działalności ? co się liczy w robotach? czy tak jak to słyszę od punktu czy też liczy się inne prace czy też od metra położonej rury . Może ktoś z was prowadzi taką działalność jest szefem ma pracowników lub też ma pomocnika i działa sobie samemu . czekam na wasze opinie jak i podpowiedzi

----------


## gersik

Jak będziesz robił cztery pkt. czterdzieści godzin to wżyciu nie wyjdziesz na swoje.  :smile:

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Witam.
> 
> Pracuję w branży już około 15 lat. Pracowałem i w polsce jak i za granicą jako hydraulik
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad własnym biznesem , dotacja z PUP i tym podobne . Ale wiele mnie zastanawia
> Pracując w dowolnej lepszej firmie w polsce zarabiałem średnio w przedziale 12-14 zł/h  , pomocnik ma przeważnie około 10 zl /h
> oczywiście mówię legalnie Zus , płatny urlop, chorobowe i tym podobne. Nie interesowało mnie nic po za pracą, narzędzia dawał mi pracodawca, materiały do pracy jakie tylko potrzebowałem też, dostawałem pomocnika , projekt ( lub też i nie) i miałem wykonać swoje. Większych uprawnień nie musiałem posiadać. Jestem po szkole zawodowej , profil hydraulik czy też instalator zwał jak zwał. Zastanawiam się jak ludzie prowadzą ten biznes w małych firmach że im się opłaca. Stawki są różne na przykładzie instalacji wod - kan średnio za punkt wody od 60 do 180 zł kanalizacja 50 zl. Bywają i tacy co robią za 60 zl wode + kan co jest dla mnie już wogule nie zrozumiałe. Przecież żeby zrobić taką instalacje trzeba dojechać ( koszta paliwa, naprawy samochodu , kupno samochodu) , mieć ludzi (wypłaty i zus) , mieć sprzęt ( nowy jak i stary nie raz psujący się)  w dodatku np dla 2-3 ludzi to są koszta nie małe, chorobowe, urlopy i tym podobne
> Bywają roboty szybkie jak i bywają wymagające myślenia i czasu . Stare nowe /budownictwo
> bywają firmy które zatrudniają ludzi na czarno ale na szczęscie sytuacja się zmienia. 
> ...


z calym szacunkiem ale jezeli po 15 latach w branzy sie zastanawiasz to moim zdaniem nalezysz do ludzi ktorzy nie nadaja sie do prowadzenia swojego biznesu. mam kumpla ktory 3 lata pracowal w tkaiej firmie, rok czasu mu tluklem zeby szedl na swoje, bal sie. pol roku temu poszedl na swoje, tak mu z kopa ruszylo ze zatrudnia 3 ludzi, placi po 16 na reke, z pelnym zusem itp, teraz szuka drugiego samochodu, narzedzi nakupil tyle ze glowa mala. a ciagle ma robote, ale faktycznie nie robi jednego punktu przez roboczodzien  :smile:

----------

